# Mighty Turn Lathe Manual



## Sandhiller (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello everyone I could'nt resist buying a ML-1860GL lathe from a estate. Does anyone have or know where to get a manual for this machine.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2022)

For stuff like that, check Ozark Manuals.  You'll pay their price, but they do a quality job.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2022)

I have that lathe, and a manual. Give me a little time and I can scan it for you and email it. Let me know if you still need it.


----------

